# Did you work while in paramedic training?



## lateralligator (Aug 25, 2012)

If so, how was that? Or, if you're doing it right now, how is it?

I would need to keep about a 30-hr work week. Wondering how f/t paramedic school would be on top of that.

I realize people have different resources, support systems, etc and that YMMV.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 25, 2012)

I was working full time (4 on 4 off)  on an ambulance while in school full time Medic (degree) and was also taking 2 university classes towards the bs I was working on as well. It all comes down to time management. You won't have a life for at least a year. Prior to Medic school I had over 2 years university sciences that really helped and made the program easier. As I already said time management is very important and having A&P with lab, chemistry, microbiology, pathophysiology,etc will make things much easier for you.


----------



## GaMedic (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes currently working 24 on 48 off while finishing up medic school. Depending on how fast you pick up on things.. It can suck but its the nature of the beast. Its funny when you think about it, you are on the truck more than you are at home while attending school.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, worked fulltime 72 hour shifts during didactic, and continued doing the same during my field internship.  72 for work then switched for another 72/36 as the Paramedic intern depending on which employer my preceptor was at that day.  Half my time was spent in a busy urban setting and the other was at the same rural setting i am and have since been employeed at.  Sleep you say? Sack up as it isnt needed.


----------



## medicman14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes,  I drove a school bus.   Worked 04:30am to 4pm, then Paramedic school from 6p to 10p.  My biggest advantage was that I was single... Having a family in addition is an admirable accomplishment.


----------



## PVC (Aug 25, 2012)

Working full time. Self Employed.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yep. Initially Monday-Friday 0800-1700 on an ambulance then 24/48s. On work days I left for class for about 5 hours in the evening then went back to finish the shift. 

About halfway thru left the ambulance company and went into the county dispatch center. 40hrs a week and rotated shifts every month. 

I only saw home to sleep and eat alot but it was worth it.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

Yup. Class was 8-5 M-F, and I worked 12hr shifts on Saturday and Sunday through the whole program. 7 days a week for 9 months straight.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 25, 2012)

Class was M-F 9-5 and I was working full-time with a 24/48 schedule.  Since work was paying for me to go, I was allowed to go to class on duty days and didn't have to worry about a fill-in.  However, unless there was a mandatory field/clinical thing on a duty day, I had to schedule all of those off-duty.

The better you are at time management, the easier it will be for you.  I didn't find the material particularly difficult.  It was just managing all the demands on my time between work, class, clinicals, field internship, and family.

And, no matter how busy things seem to get, make sure you find a little bit of time for yourself as much as possible.  It can be done, and it will help keep you sane once you are in the thick of things.


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 25, 2012)

Yup, class M, W, F 8-4, and I had clinicals scattered all over the place. I worked night shift 2300-0700. I would work atleast 3-4 shifts a week. 

Like others said, you won't have a life, and it all boils down to time management.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 25, 2012)

Its not medic, but my EMT class (roughly the same as EMT-I in the states) will be an accelerated program of 4 on, 4 off, 8am-6pm. I've been told that it is absolutely not possible to work and still pass. The information is flying too fast and furious to be able to manage even a part time job, let alone a full time one. (Keeping in mind that the minimum pass is 80%.)

Thankfully its only three months and one month of practicums (versus upwards of a year for other programs) so I'm willing to make that sacrifice. Thank God for savings and student loans.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 25, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Yep. Initially Monday-Friday 0800-1700 on an ambulance then 24/48s. On work days I left for class for about 5 hours in the evening then went back to finish the shift.
> 
> About halfway thru left the ambulance company and went into the county dispatch center. 40hrs a week and rotated shifts every month.
> 
> I only saw home to sleep and eat alot but it was worth it.



Meant to add that classes were in the evenings 0600-2100 or 2200 depending on if it was summer or not. Our last 6 months had one day a week all day classes and during this time we did hospital time then ambulance rides. 

Make time for yourself and take care of yourself. I slipped on this toward the end and it nearly bit me hard with fatigue. 

If you need help or suggestions ask away.


----------



## MissK (Aug 26, 2012)

That's what I'm doing now. Time management is the key, and you can pretty much say goodbye to having a life outside of it, but it will be worth it.

We work 48 and 72 hr shifts here, and I'm in my last semester of paramedic school.  My days off are spent in school or at clinicals.

Sometimes it seems really hard because I'm missing out on fun things my friends and family are doing, but right now my priorities have to be different. Good luck!


----------



## med51fl (Aug 26, 2012)

Been there, did that.  Worked a 24 / 48 and an additional 2 12 hour shifts at a second job.  I propped up a life size cut out of myself at home so my wife would remember what I looked like.  Ahhh......good times.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 26, 2012)

Just realized I totally botched the days I was in class.  My excuse is it has been a few years now, although a lot less than some.  I actually only had class M/Th, not M-F.  Ooops!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 26, 2012)

I work 84 hours in a 2 week pay period. 

It works 2 days one week. 5 days the next. 0900-2100

I also just interviewed for a second job working 12am to 7am. 

I go to school 9-5 on Tuesday. Then an ER clinical from 5-12am. 

It is all doable. You just gotta set your mind to it.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn, this is a hard-working crowd!

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 26, 2012)

Between medic school and working as an intermediate I did 72-84 hour work weeks. 4x12 and 3x8 during didactic then 7x12s during clinicals and internship.

Anyone who says you can't go to school ft and work ft has no time management skills. I had no life for a year but it was worth it in the end.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 26, 2012)

I used to work a 12hr night shift get off at 7 and then start at 8 for my 8 hour clinical. It really sucked being awake for 20+ hours a day but it was manageable. I lived off monster energy drinks and probably gained 10lbs. I worked at a hospital which payed tuition assistance ($10k a year) so I really couldn't pass that up. 

It really depends on what kind of student you are and how you study. I personally never really studied much through school, usually just skimmed over notes an hour or two before an exam. But if you are the kind of person that likes to sit down and make detailed study guides and study for 8 hours a day then it may be an issue.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 26, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I used to work a 12hr night shift get off at 7 and then start at 8 for my 8 hour clinical. It really sucked being awake for 20+ hours a day but it was manageable. I lived off monster energy drinks and probably gained 10lbs. I worked at a hospital which payed tuition assistance ($10k a year) so I really couldn't pass that up.
> 
> It really depends on what kind of student you are and how you study. I personally never really studied much through school, usually just skimmed over notes an hour or two before an exam. But if you are the kind of person that likes to sit down and make detailed study guides and study for 8 hours a day then it may be an issue.


Nope, I'm a pretty quick study, I'm grateful to be able to day. My total lack of science courses recently worries me a bit. Im brainy, but "in the Humanities," if you know what Im saying. I am a massage therapist, so A&P is no prob, but biochem? Pharmacology? No background. :huh:


----------



## stagejedi (Sep 4, 2012)

I Worked full time throughout paramedic School. I went to a program that was intially 2 days a week durring didactic which allowed me to shift my days off to my class days and work 5 days a week. This is not something i would suggest though as it became very difficult to balance work and school. you for sure wont have a life but thats the way of medic school


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 5, 2012)

I worked 48+ hours a week at FT job and 24-36 hrs a week at PT fire dept while in Medic school that was 2 10 hour class days,  plus24-48hrs a week of clinicals.    And married.

   It is tough  but doable.   Time management and sleep in short bursts as needed


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 5, 2012)

I had to work, bills don't pay for themselves.


----------



## hoop762 (Sep 6, 2012)

My medic school was 50-60 hours a week for 7 months.

Fortunately I am lucky enough to work for a service that paid me to go. I was able to earn my base EMT salary and kept my benifits throughout the program. I owe em 5 years but that's a small price to pay. Im not going anywhere. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 6, 2012)

Hoop  what happens if you can't finish the 5 years?   If you get injured, move to better job etc?  
  My old company did that for a 2 year contract,  if you left 1 day before the end of the 2 years, you had to pay back every dime.   If you were disabled out of EMS you had to pay back,  etc.

Just curious


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 6, 2012)

5 years is ridiculous!!! I hope that's an incredible company you work for (which sure doesn't sound like it if they require 5yrs payback). Two seems to be quite common, and much more reasonable.


----------



## hoop762 (Sep 6, 2012)

I work for a great company. They really take care of us. 

With everything they have given and invested in me, I don't think 5 years is too much to ask.

They contract buy out is prorated annually should I decide to leave.

While im medic school, not only did they pay for the school, but also my salary and benifits, school supplies, uniforms. They coordinated all my clinicals and my testing. I got the same treatment for EMT school as well.

Im really happy where I am at. Im not going anywhere, so the 5 years is really a non issue. Tho, Others don't see it that way.


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 7, 2012)

I can understand 5 years;  most of the companies and departments around where I went to school was 2 years;  but that was while you were able to work while you went to school.  They just paid for school.

  If they have to pay full wages, and benefits  AND school; while you are not being productive for them it would be expected that you would have to give them more time back.     And full time pay and benefits is alot more expensive than school.   
   My school was $6,500 and in 6 months I made $12,000 base pay as an EMT-B.


----------



## BeachMedic (Sep 7, 2012)

Had to work at least 36-48 emt hours a week to get by. Didactic wasnt so bad. Internship and clinicals were brutal 100+ hour weeks. 

I was definitely jealous of the class mates who had nothing going on in their lives but medic school.

With that said once it's over it is over. Hopefully you only have to go through it once : p.


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 7, 2012)

Picked a street corner and got to work, went through two pairs of boots.


----------



## hoop762 (Sep 7, 2012)

johnrsemt said:


> I can understand 5 years;  most of the companies and departments around where I went to school was 2 years;  but that was while you were able to work while you went to school.  They just paid for school.
> 
> If they have to pay full wages, and benefits  AND school; while you are not being productive for them it would be expected that you would have to give them more time back.     And full time pay and benefits is alot more expensive than school.
> My school was $6,500 and in 6 months I made $12,000 base pay as an EMT-B.



I saw an exact figure once and wish I could remember what it was, but I believe with the cost of school and salary/benifits my company spent around 28-30K putting me through medic school. 

The EMT school they put me through was roughly 6 weeks and came with a 1 year commitment.  Not sure how much that program cost the company...but I am incredibly grateful for the investments they have made on my behalf. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lateralligator (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, it wore me out just a little to read these latest posts...geez, are you guys all really young or something? Closing in on 50, I DO worry that the work/school/clinicals thing is only doable if you're in your twenties.

The schedules you all describe are daunting.


----------



## MarilynEagle (May 2, 2016)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> Yes, worked fulltime 72 hour shifts during didactic, and continued doing the same during my field internship.  72 for work then switched for another 72/36 as the Paramedic intern depending on which employer my preceptor was at that day.  Half my time was spent in a busy urban setting and the other was at the same rural setting i am and have since been employeed at.  Sleep you say? Sack up as it isnt needed.


What service offered 72 hour shifts? What medic school did you go to?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 11, 2016)

trinity county life support and the school is now called college of the redwoods.   absolutely fantastic education 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SunshineCamo (May 12, 2016)

Three jobs. Full-time at an IFT, part-time at a gas station, and occasional weekends in the National Guard. It was awful. Better life choices over the years leading up to that would have saved me that pleasure.


----------



## jlw (May 12, 2016)

I was working 24/48 and a second part time job, I also went to an accelerated program, 8 hour days, etc. So once clincicals started I had to average 24-48 hours per week of clinicals to get it all completed in time. 

I am married and have a daughter, but for that period I had to focus on getting this godforsaken paramedic class finished. I was essentially living out of my car, doing laundry at my fulltime job,  and would only go home for 12 hours or less at a time once or maybe twice per week. 

It's do able, but time management is key. And caffeine.


----------



## coffeegal (May 13, 2016)

I am in paramedic school now and I work as a basic part time. Part time for my agency means I have to pick up a minimum of 3 shifts/month. When I started class in January I was working full time hours (at least 36-48hr/wk), volunteering part time (4 shifts per month) and going to school (one day a week 8-5). However now I am working less hours, I took a leave from my volunteer position and going to school. Come June we will start clinicals and I need to plan to schedule about 100 hours per month of clinical to finish on time or a little early. I am only working 4 shifts for June. Our class ends in December just for a time frame reference. The thing to remember with medic school is it is possible to work full time and go to school full time, but you have to decide how you are going to learn best. For me, I need the study time, thus I stayed part time, but in the 22 people in my class only me and one other gal are part time, the rest are full time. It's all a matter of how well your brain works on a little sleep (part timers) or no sleep (full timers). 

If you really want it, you will make it work either way, don't forget that! 

My suggestion is to start learning now. Ask your paramedic partner to show you what they see on the ECG (even if it's normal), ask them what drugs are for, ask patients what they are on meds for, study some medications weekly, and most of all practice your assessments, because in medic school you need a strong background in assessments.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 15, 2016)

Some 15 years ago I went to school full time and worked full time. My school no longer exists as it used to, possibly not at all. The program was a private school that trained students very, very well for their roles as a EMTs or Paramedics. A few years ago they sold the program/school to a private college and from what I understand, the quality of the program dropped dramatically. It used to be a very highly regarded program in California.

In any event, my program ran Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. I worked two 24 hour shifts on Saturday, Sunday, or Monday and I had plenty of time to get to school. Many years later, I worked full time and went to nursing school full time and the hours/days were very tightly scheduled. I usually had very little time to myself... I worked Thurs-Monday and went to school Tuesday-Friday. About 4 weeks of the program required that I swap schedules with another co-worker so that I could attend the program clinicals. It was really tough but I made it through, graduated, and I've been working for a while now. 

Why do I include this (even though it's not Paramedic)? It's because if you want something enough, you'll find a way to get it done and that may not be exactly an easy thing to do.


----------



## LaceyA (May 20, 2016)

Im currently in medic school. I work Mon- Fri 0800-1700 then class from 1700-2200 Mon- Thursday and then i have to fit my clinical into my weekends as well as still being a mom and wife! Its hard but its temporary!! The end will be work it!


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 20, 2016)

I was very lucky with my circumstances. Coming off University I'd worked three jobs in my last year and my grades weren't completely unscathed. Entering Paramedic school one of our instructors strongly suggested we think twice about a part-time job given the workload and competitiveness for hiring. Between my fiancee's income, what I received in student loans and living frugally I was able to focus entirely on school for the two years. I'm carrying more student debt than I might have, but I may not have succeeded and obtained the job I wanted right out of school.

Now entering ACP (ALS) school in the fall, my employer will pay for my schooling and pull me out of Operations for the year. So my full time job will be to go to school.

You have to do what's right for you and your circumstances, but consider the long view when doing your budgeting. Here, Paramedic jobs pay very well, and the debt I might have saved by working P/T for at or near minimum wage is quickly balanced out by the earning potential of securing a job.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2016)

I didn't work full time during medic school. I knew I was going to be leaving my full time job in broadcast and going to school, so I banked enough to pay most of the bills during that time. I was still doing some freelance consulting work and working part time at my BLS job, but school was the big focus.


----------



## STXmedic (May 20, 2016)

My program was 40-48hrs/wk, and I worked on the box 24-36hrs/wk on top of that. It's definitely doable.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 20, 2016)

I worked 36 hours a week doing rural 911 and another 36/48 a week doing urban IFT/backup 911 for my rural service while I was in P-school. Both my positions were as an intermediate, and I ran as an in charge doing 911


----------



## NUEMT (May 21, 2016)

Yup.  Would never do it again.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (May 22, 2016)

Yes, I did. I worked about 40 hours a week and also attended a different university full-time. I finished paramedic with a 92%, and passed registry on my first try. 

However, about 10 people in my class did not work or go to school or do anything else except medic school, and they flunked out. School was not that hard, but there was about a one month period where I felt like I didn't sleep for a whole month.

It really just depends on the individual. I'm the kind of person in school that always gets an A, and I never do poorly on tests. You should talk with coworkers who know you personally, and can give you an answer that fits you individually.


----------



## epipusher (May 23, 2016)

I worked full time as well. It helped that I had only myself to worry about.


----------



## arny81991 (May 24, 2016)

It isn't paramedic training but I will be going to EMT basic this fall while also working full-time at an insurance company and I am also in the process of getting married.


----------



## NPO (Jun 5, 2016)

My work does a paramedic sponsorship. They paid for tuition, and I clocked in every day at school. 8 hours a day 5 days a week. Same with clinicals except they were 12s.

I'm now in internship and that is my shift.


----------



## marian (Jun 16, 2016)

I went to an I information session for the program that I am applying to for the fall. The head of the program stated that we should expect to be spending 50-60hrs  week on the program and because of that he doesn't reecomend working. 

_Really_? The first semester is only 16 hrs a week of class time. I can't imagine spending an additional 40 hours studying material that was covered in 16hrs of class.

That seems...excessive. I'll go ahead and keep my job and keep training my sport until such time as it us no longer sustainable.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 16, 2016)

marian said:


> I went to an I information session for the program that I am applying to for the fall. The head of the program stated that we should expect to be spending 50-60hrs  week on the program and because of that he doesn't reecomend working.
> 
> _Really_? The first semester is only 16 hrs a week of class time. I can't imagine spending an additional 40 hours studying material that was covered in 16hrs of class.
> 
> That seems...excessive. I'll go ahead and keep my job and keep training my sport until such time as it us no longer sustainable.



Is there clinical time in the first semester?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 16, 2016)

NPO said:


> My work does a paramedic sponsorship. They paid for tuition, and I clocked in every day at school. 8 hours a day 5 days a week. Same with clinicals except they were 12s.
> 
> I'm now in internship and that is my shift.


That is a very nice deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2016)

marian said:


> I went to an I information session for the program that I am applying to for the fall. The head of the program stated that we should expect to be spending 50-60hrs  week on the program and because of that he doesn't reecomend working.
> 
> _Really_? The first semester is only 16 hrs a week of class time. I can't imagine spending an additional 40 hours studying material that was covered in 16hrs of class.
> 
> That seems...excessive. I'll go ahead and keep my job and keep training my sport until such time as it us no longer sustainable.


My first semester of medic school we were doing one or two twelve hour clinical shifts a week


----------



## Underoath87 (Jun 16, 2016)

I did it while working EMS 56 hrs a week (24 on/48 off).  Most of the people in my program were sponsored firefighters, so they did the same.  Most of the people who failed were the ones with little to no field experience.


----------



## marian (Jun 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Is there clinical time in the first semester?





TransportJockey said:


> My first semester of medic school we were doing one or two twelve hour clinical shifts a week



From what I understood, the clinical time only starts at the end of the second semester. But, sign-ups for open clinical shifts is based on placement in the class so the better I do, the easier it will be to pick my clinical shifts.

I have some money saved up and I qualify for a loan but I'm hoping that at least for the first part of the program that is just class and labs, I'll be able to work part time/per diem. I'd like to get more experience, not draw down my savings too quickly, avoid taking out loans (or at least minimize them), and learn more about the agency that I'll be trying to get in to full time once I finish.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 16, 2016)

I worked full time during my didactic component and also managed to get my 300 clinical hours during the two semesters. We work 24s (XOXOXOOOO) and class was Mon/Tues/Weds from 9-1600. On duty days I would go to class and then drive to work and finish my 24 (usually starting at 1700). Then wake up and drive right back to class. On the other days I scheduled clinical rotations and when those weren't available I'd pick up extra 12 hour shifts at my part time AMR place. 

I did get paid for the whole 24 even if I spent the first nine hours obligated for class. I could not schedule clinicals on duty days though. My internship takes precedence over duty days and I will still get paid my weekly rate, but I am expected to pick up open shifts when not on internship so that kinda sucks, looks like it'll be about 80 hours a week on some sort of ambulance. I am limited to 60 hours straight combined between internship and work, so that'll sort of cap it.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 19, 2016)

marian said:


> I went to an I information session for the program that I am applying to for the fall. The head of the program stated that we should expect to be spending 50-60hrs  week on the program and because of that he doesn't reecomend working.
> 
> _Really_? The first semester is only 16 hrs a week of class time. I can't imagine spending an additional 40 hours studying material that was covered in 16hrs of class.
> 
> That seems...excessive. I'll go ahead and keep my job and keep training my sport until such time as it us no longer sustainable.




Wait till clinicals start.   We did 1800 hours of clinicals in 14 months,  along with school  and work


----------



## marian (Jun 26, 2016)

johnrsemt said:


> Wait till clinicals start.   We did 1800 hours of clinicals in 14 months,  along with school  and work


Oh, fo' sho' but if I can work for a little during the beginning I'd like too. 

But, I'll just see how it goes and adjust as necessary.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 26, 2016)

Anybody done medic school while in a non-clinical graduate program?


----------

